# Visa rejection when medical done but CO not received it within given 28 days???? :(



## samson534 (May 13, 2013)

Dear All,

I submitted a visa application for 190 visa. I submitted all the documents except the medical. CO contacted me and asked me to do medical within 28 days. I completed the medicals. I uploaded the receipt as a proof to obtain medical and sent it to CO's mail address as well. (The status of the uploaded document went from "required" to "received" meaning that CO has received the file. And he knows that I went for medicals.

However, its been three weeks from the medical and I can still see the "organize your health examinations" link on my profile. But, when I click it, it only allows me to print status of the medical done. This pdf file contains the photo which the medical centre took of me on the medical day and the status of following three examinations.

501 medical examination Grading/Awaiting
X-Ray Completed
HIV screening Completed


The given 28 days have now passed and I have not yet received any response.
My question is will the CO reject my visa application since he has not received the medical within 28 days? 
What should I do now?
Should I contact the immi department and explain the situation? 

Can someone please help me to understand the situation and advise me what I need to do? 

Please advise.

Kind regards,

Samson


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Doesnt sound like there is a situation. If the CO doesnt need anything they wont contact you.


----------



## samson534 (May 13, 2013)

_shel said:


> Doesnt sound like there is a situation. If the CO doesnt need anything they wont contact you.


Hi,

Thank you very much for your response.

But the 28 days given have lapsed!! Can the CO take a decision based on that?

What does my status in the medical examination mean?

Can you please advise further?

I really appreciate your input.

Kind regards,

Samson


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

It means nothing. If you have completed your medical and you can see it has been received thats it. Usually best to ignore the status as it takes a human to update it. If they dont it will say required forever.


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

shel is absolutely right. They will contact you when they need anything.

Some people have reported their document status remained required even when their visa has been granted.


----------



## samson534 (May 13, 2013)

_shel said:


> It means nothing. If you have completed your medical and you can see it has been received thats it. Usually best to ignore the status as it takes a human to update it. If they dont it will say required forever.


Hi again,

I thank you for your kind response for my matter.

Actually, It does not say anywhere they received it, that's my worry and that's what I am trying to understand. "Organise your health examination" link is still there(as I read in forums this link needs to be vanished when medical is finalized"

In my case, it is still there, But when I click on it, I can no longer organise it. I can see the status information of my medical as follows.

501 medical examination - Grading/Awaiting (What does it mean?)
X-Ray- Completed
HIV Screen- Completed.

My question is, does CO has the same status information on his account as I do in my account? And does the CO not consider the given 28 days to complete them?

I am very sorry if I am bothering you. But I am anxious and trying to understand if this 28 days period is a must!

I hope you can clarify this with your knowledge on the matter.

Thank you once again!

Kind regards,

Samson


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

samson534 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I thank you for your kind response for my matter.
> 
> ...


Why dont you call hospital to check they uploaded the results or not.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

The 28 days is a must but you have done them within time so why are you worrying?

Grading/Awaiting means it is probably with the medical officers. CO cant assess medical, they go to health operations for them to assess.

Yes the CO can see what you see but they probably just didn't push the button to change the status. 

28 days doesnt mean they will give you a result, grant or reply straight after. They only specify how long because otherwise people would take months.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

Don't worry about it. I completed my health exam before lodging my visa application, and I am already in Australia. I just checked my immiAccount, and can still see the "Organize your health examination" link in the application for health exam. System glitch - don't panic!


----------



## samson534 (May 13, 2013)

Dear All,

I would like to thank you all for responding to my problem and sharing your knowledge and experience.

I appreciate it.

Thank you.

Kind regards,

Samson


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

samson534 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I submitted a visa application for 190 visa. I submitted all the documents except the medical. CO contacted me and asked me to do medical within 28 days. I completed the medicals. I uploaded the receipt as a proof to obtain medical and sent it to CO's mail address as well. (The status of the uploaded document went from "required" to "received" meaning that CO has received the file. And he knows that I went for medicals.
> 
> ...


Just now I researched on this. You will also see the date DIBP received your medical result on this page where you are looking your photo. It means your CO has received your medicals and analyzing it. So nothing to worry....


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

Please do post an update when your case progresses.


----------



## samson534 (May 13, 2013)

askchennai said:


> Just now I researched on this. You will also see the date DIBP received your medical result on this page where you are looking your photo. It means your CO has received your medicals and analyzing it. So nothing to worry....


I contacted the medical center and they contacted the emedicals. The case has been submitted to MOC in Sydney and emedicals await a decision on the case so that they can submit that to the department.

The only date I can see on my profile:
On 21 MAR 2014 you consented online to using eMedical to process your health examinations

Health case status:

This health case has not yet been submitted to DIBP. The status of the individual examinations is listed below.

Examinations required for this visa application:

501 Medical Examination Awaiting/Grading
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed 
707 HIV test Completed

I wrote the CO today and informed him about this. I only received an auto-reply but I hope he knows the situation now.


----------



## samson534 (May 13, 2013)

rohit1_sharma said:


> Please do post an update when your case progresses.


I will


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Medicals Query*

Hey Guys,

May I please request you all to give your suggestions on my case as well:-

In my case, I got my medicals done on 08/03 and on 19/03 status of "Health, Evidence of" is still "Recommended". However, at the bottom of details of all the applicants below mentioned message has appreaed

Quote:- 

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."

Unquote

I would like to request all the seniors to shed some light on this subject and guide me whether this status is normal and one should to be worried of anything or this is unusual..

Regards

Chiku


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

chiku2006 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> May I please request you all to give your suggestions on my case as well:-
> 
> ...


I also had same issue so I emailed CO and he replied that some times Immi tool not updating properly and they aware of it. He confirmed that medical has been received and cleard.

You can check in "emedical client" (Just google it) about your medical result. If all results shows as completed in emedical client then you are fine.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Kindly can you update about your medical status now, why was it referred to MOC and what is the status it is showing now, my meds are also showing the same status as yours ( Awaiting grading ) but that is after when my meds were referred for old history of TB and then after going through further tests I submitted the results to the panel physician who would have uploaded it..

501 Medical Examination
Awaiting Grading

502 Chest X-ray Examination
Completed

603 Chest clinic investigation on current state of tuberculosis
Completed

707 HIV test
Completed


----------



## cc112358 (Jul 20, 2014)

msaeed said:


> Kindly can you update about your medical status now, why was it referred to MOC and what is the status it is showing now, my meds are also showing the same status as yours ( Awaiting grading ) but that is after when my meds were referred for old history of TB and then after going through further tests I submitted the results to the panel physician who would have uploaded it..
> 
> 501 Medical Examination
> Awaiting Grading
> ...


How did you solve this problem, cause i got the same status "awaiting grading", it's weird. Last night, when I checked the status, it was "completed", but today it became this.


----------



## stigmatized (Jul 29, 2015)

I am getting the same status for my fathers medical. In medical examination, it says awaiting grading. Can anyone clarify why is it so?


----------



## harpritsandhu22 (7 mo ago)

I also got the same status awaiting grading Plz do reply Is is good or bad We applied for spouse study visa subclass 500 And in my and my husband hap id showed same status "awaiting grading"


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harpritsandhu22 said:


> I also got the same status awaiting grading Plz do reply Is is good or bad We applied for spouse study visa subclass 500 And in my and my husband hap id showed same status "awaiting grading"


It’s not good or bad
DHA takes time in deciding if your medical reports are in order
Cheers


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

CO won't reject your visa application under such a situation.
You can explain your situation and attach it to your application (better re-check with an agent before you proceed) but not necessarily to do so.


----------



## Sumit Godara (6 mo ago)

harpritsandhu22 said:


> I also got the same status awaiting grading Plz do reply Is is good or bad We applied for spouse study visa subclass 500 And in my and my husband hap id showed same status "awaiting grading"


 I also have the same problem, 3 days ago medical status was completed and the x-ray was incomplete and now today when I check it shows awaiting grading for medical status, and the rest x-ray and vaccination are completed. if your problem is sorted then please help me out as well.


----------



## Sumit Godara (6 mo ago)

harpritsandhu22 said:


> I also got the same status awaiting grading Plz do reply Is is good or bad We applied for spouse study visa subclass 500 And in my and my husband hap id showed same status "awaiting grading"


I also have the same problem, if you got any solution then please help me out as well.


----------

